# Non-EU spouse in Belgium



## Diora (Nov 29, 2016)

A friend is in a situation which confuses me and would like to know what could be actually happening. He is a non-EU married to an Eu national (non-belgian) living in Belgium. As an expat of almost 6 year, she has no visa but instead received an ID (which apparently given to all expats) which allows her to work but not pay any taxes. Pray tell, how is this possible? TIA.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Does the EU national spouse by any chance work for one of the many International agencies that are located in Belgium? There are special conditions attached to the non-EU spouses of EU nationals working for agencies like the EU, NATO or the UN agencies in and around Brussels.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## 1relocator (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi, Diora! Bev is right, your friend's spouse almost certainly works for one of the agencies mentioned. As an American expat in Brussels working for a private Belgian company, I am absolutely not tax-exempt, nor are any of the other expats here who don't work at NATO, the UN, etc. If I were, my take-home pay would be far higher than it actually is!


----------

